# Midi Keyboard für Unterwegs



## msnob (28. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen

Ich gehe für 6 Monate ins Ausland und suche dafür ein kleines Midikeyboard.
Wichtigstes Kriterium ist demzufolge das Gewicht. Ich habe mir das Korg NanoKey 2 angeschaut. Das Gewicht wäre optimal, allerdings sieht es nicht so komfortabel aus. Kennt jemand eine gute Alternative oder hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem NanoKey 2?
Das iCon i-Key sieht schon praktischer aus, ist allerdings schon ziemlich schwer.

Danke für eure Tipps!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (28. Mai 2014)

Hi msnob,

also das Korg NanoKey 2 würde ich mir schonmal nicht holen. Gewicht ist nur eine Seite der Medaille. Und so richtiges Keyboard-Spielgefühl wird sich damit sicher nichtmal ansatzweise einstellen. Meiner Meinung nach ist das wirklich kompletter Spielkram.
Das Icon iKey habe ich selbst noch nicht in den Fingern gehabt, da ich bisher immer mit einem Akai MPK mini unterwegs war. Die Mk2 Version davon kann ich durchaus empfehlen. das Pitch Bend/Mod via Joystick ist zwar etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber immerhin ist es vorhanden, iim Gegensatz zum alten MPK mini.

Bei meiner letzten Reise ging mir dann aber die Mini-Klaviatur so auf die Nudel, dass ich mir vor Ort ein größeres Masterkeyboard geholt habe. Aber ich weiß nicht, ob du sozusagen ständig auf Achse bist, oder ob du "irgendwo" hinfährst und dort im Wesentlichen vor Ort bleibst. Falls letzteres zutrifft, kannst du ja mal recherchieren, ob du nicht auf ein etwas komfortableres Gerätchen vor Ort bekommst.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## msnob (29. Mai 2014)

Hallo Martin 

Danke für die Tipps. Ich werde immer ein bisschen unterwegs sein und von daher ist das Gewicht doch entscheidend und das 
Akai MPK mini ist leider zu schwer 
Mir geht es vor allem darum kurze Sequenzen aufnehmen zu können... von daher muss es auch nicht extrem gut sein...

Gruss


----------

